# Honduran military ousts President Zelaya (a Hugo Chavez ally), seizes palace



## CougarKing (28 Jun 2009)

Unrest in Honduras.



> *Soldiers arrest Honduran president, seize palace*
> By Will Weissert And Freddy Cuevas, Associated Press Writers
> Yahoo! News
> 37 mins ago
> ...



http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090628/ap_on_re_la_am_ca/lt_honduras_referendum



> TEGUCIGALPA, Honduras – Soldiers seized the national palace and flew President Manuel Zelaya into exile Sunday, hours before a disputed constitutional referendum. Zelaya, a leftist ally of Venezuelan President Hugo Chavez, said he was victim of a coup.
> 
> Hours later, Congress voted to accept what it said was Zelaya's letter of resignation, but Zelaya said the letter wasn't his and vowed to remain in power.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Jun 2009)

.... from a statement early this morning by Peter Kent, Minister of State of Foreign Affairs (Americas):


> .... Canada condemns the coup d'état that took place over the weekend in Honduras, and calls on all parties to show restraint and to seek a peaceful resolution to the present political crisis, which respects democratic norms and the rule of law, including the Honduran Constitution.
> 
> Democratic governance is a central pillar of Canada’s enhanced engagement in the Americas, and we are seriously concerned by what has transpired in Honduras.
> 
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (5 Jul 2009)

A confrontation brewing?

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090705/ap_on_re_la_am_ca/lt_honduras_coup



> Military ordered to turn back Zelaya's jet
> Will Weissert And Nestor Ikeda, Associated Press Writers – 8 mins ago
> TEGUCIGALPA, Honduras – *Honduras braced for confrontation Sunday as ousted President Manuel Zelaya insisted on coming home to reclaim his post, urging his supporters to mass at the airport for a showdown with the interim government in power since the army sent him into exile a week ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (5 Jul 2009)

Another major update:

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090706/ap_on_re_la_am_ca/lt_honduras_coup



> *Zelaya's plane circles Honduran runway, can't land
> Will Weissert And Nestor Ikeda, Associated Press * Writers – 14 mins ago
> TEGUCIGALPA, Honduras – *Ousted President Manuel Zelaya was kept from landing at the main Honduras airport Sunday because the runway was blocked by military vehicles and groups of soldiers, some of them clashing with a crowd of thousands outside.
> 
> ...


----------



## George Wallace (5 Jul 2009)

A situation that warrants watching.  Neighbouring nations have already stated their support of President Zelaya, as has the UN given him support.  Could this result in a unified attack by neighbouring states to reinstate him?  How likely is that course of action?  Will it be UN sanctioned?


----------



## CougarKing (11 Jul 2009)

And Chavez opens his *boca grande * again:  :

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090711/ap_on_re_la_am_ca/lt_honduras_coup



> By MARIANELA JIMENEZ, Associated Press Writer Marianela Jimenez, Associated Press Writer – 29 mins ago
> SAN JOSE, Costa Rica – *Venezuelan President Hugo Chavez denounced a U.S.-backed effort to ease Honduras' coup crisis on Friday as a second day of negotiations ended without a deal between rival contenders for the presidency*.
> 
> *The mediator of the talks, Costa Rican President Oscar Arias, said the sides representing ousted Honduran President Manuela Zelaya and de facto leader Roberto Micheletti have agreed to continue talks at an undetermined future date.
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (12 Jul 2009)

Another update:

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20090713/ts_nm/us_honduras



> *Honduras leader may allow Zelaya amnesty, curfew off*
> By Gustavo Palencia and Daniel Trotta Gustavo Palencia And Daniel Trotta – 1 hr 42 mins ago
> TEGUCIGALPA (Reuters) – *Honduras' interim president held out the possibility of an amnesty for ousted President Manuel Zelaya Sunday after the lifting of a curfew that had been imposed on the country since the June 28 coup.
> 
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (18 Jul 2009)

An unexpected development? Zelaya did after all say earlier this week that he was going to return to Honduras no matter what and had set a deadline for midnight of Saturday night (7/18)if talks didn't work till then. 

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/reuters/090718/world/international_us_honduras



> *Honduras' Zelaya accepts unity government proposal*
> 
> 24 minutes ago
> 
> ...


----------



## Yrys (18 Jul 2009)

Q&A: Crisis in Honduras
Why Honduras matters to Chavez
Ousted Zelaya issues 'ultimatum'
Hondurans 'have right to revolt'
Zelaya 'to return if talks fail'
Honduras night curfew reimposed


Honduras rivals in 'crunch' talks

Rival sides in Honduras's political crisis are holding talks, which deposed President Manuel Zelaya 
has said are the last chance for reaching a deal. The negotiations are taking place in Costa Rica, 
mediated by the host country's President Oscar Arias.

Mr Zelaya was forced into exile on 28 June. His wife has said he will return home unless a deal 
to reinstate him is reached by midnight local on Saturday. The interim government says Mr Zelaya 
will be arrested if he comes back. It prevented Mr Zelaya's earlier attempted homecoming on 5 July.

Mr Arias has put forward a plan involving Mr Zelaya returning as the head of a reconciliation 
government. He suggested that early elections could then be held in October, with Mr Zelaya 
relinquishing control of the military a month before the poll date, to ensure "the transparency 
and normalcy" of the vote. Mr Arias has also proposed an amnesty for political crimes committed 
before and after the 28 June coup. A few hundred pro-Zelaya demonstrators gathered outside 
Mr Arias' house in Costa Rica, where the talks were taking place.

Thousands of his supporters also continued to protest in the Honduran capital, Tegucigalpa, 
blocking roads and chanting slogans. "Nothing will come out of the negotiations and people 
know that," said Cesar Silva, an organiser of the demonstration.

*Options exhausted*

Speaking from Nicaragua on Friday, Mr Zelaya promised to return to Honduras "one way or 
another" regardless of the outcome of Saturday's negotiations. His wife, Xiomara Castro, said 
midnight was "the deadline" for an agreement. "All the diplomatic avenues are nearly exhausted. 
We hope there is a decision tomorrow (Saturday)," she said on Friday.

Interim Honduran President Roberto Micheletti heads a military-backed government, which ousted 
Mr Zelaya amid a dispute with Congress and the courts. Mr Zelaya had planned to hold a non-binding 
public consultation to ask people whether they supported moves to change the constitution. His critics 
said the move was unconstitutional and aimed to remove the current one-term limit on serving as 
president and pave the way for his possible re-election.


----------



## CougarKing (27 Jan 2010)

The start of a new era and the final end to the political chaos that's been gripping this nation since last year?

Associated Press link



> TEGUCIGALPA, Honduras –* Honduras ended months of political turmoil as it swore in a new president Wednesday, turning the page on a thwarted quest by ousted leader Manuel Zelaya to be restored to power after a coup that drew international condemnation.*
> 
> President Porfirio Lobo's first task: personally escort Zelaya from the Brazilian Embassy to the airport, where he'll fly to exile in the Dominican Republic.
> 
> ...


----------

